# hobie



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

any thoughts about the yak/foot pedel boat they have out...saw pics in a mag...it looks short, but they say up to 6' and 250lbs...


----------



## YakandSurf (Dec 17, 2002)

I have seen a couple in the water. They look pretty nice. I think they have two sizes out right now. 
In the current at the CBBT last year I watched two yakkers peddle up into the current an hold their position while their hand were free to fish.

Robert


----------



## riomar (May 15, 2005)

I have one and I love it.. I think the one they have been advertising is the Hobie sport fisherman which is 9'7".. I have the Outback Fisherman 12' 1" and Im 6'2" and it plenty big enough for me and lots of gear.. 







thats me.. 

I was actualy fishing against a nice current the other day and was able to maintain my position just by pedaling easily while fishing. I would of had to anchor (not safe in a stong current) or lose my position. Its also nice when fighting a fish that you can "soft pedal" and turn with the rudder to keep the fish in front of you..

I could talk about it all day but instead go to this link and you will learn more then you ever could want to know about hobie and other yaks. http://www.kayakfishingstuff.com and head over to the forums. If you have specific question feel free to ask away..


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

rattler, check out the new hobie that is coming out. Its called the adventure and its 16 feet long and actually is designed to be more effecient in the water. I'm thinking about this yak as my upgrade from my WS T120.


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

i love the idea of a yak...but my balls keep thinking canoe...i got to sit in a yak...i fall out of canoes at the worst possible moment...i've been on the water all my life...and would love to fish the places i know that i can't reach from the beach...when are they gonna have another try before you buy thing...


----------



## YakandSurf (Dec 17, 2002)

WRO has their demo day every May.


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

i love the pier and beach...i wade the out of the way spots...i couldn't make it work in an innertube...lol...guess i have to wait till may...


----------



## J_Lannon (Jul 23, 2003)

*Kayak*

Keep an eye on the "TRADING POST" and the news paper.........I have seen some kayaks go pretty cheap.


----------



## nakedgoby (Jun 16, 2004)

if you decide to get one, make sure it is a 2006 model. They have had problems with the past years model. My friend is getting his THIRD one replaced and another friend is on his second. There is a problem witht he plastic being thin where the peddals are inserted and it wears over time and causes leaks.


----------

